# Smoking for volunteer firefighters



## dockman (May 31, 2014)

The volunteer fire department is having a firefighters appreciation dinner this afternoon. I volunteered to help out with the cooking. Doing 3 pork roast butts, 4 pork loins, and 1 small brisket which the brisket is for a friend. Injected and rubbed the butts last night and marinaded the brisket will rub brisket in a few minutes. Doing the smoking on my Oklahoma Joe Longhorn with charcoal, hickory, and a little mulberry.


----------



## bluewhisper (May 31, 2014)

handing you a match while I go get the napkins


----------



## dockman (May 31, 2014)

Butts are on at 7:00 am and brisket is rubbed.  I used the typical rub everyone else does on brisket salts, pepper, onion powder, and topped with Montreal steak seasoning. I will put brisket on at the 1 hour mark when I spritz the butts.


----------



## dockman (May 31, 2014)

Sure am liking the OKJ with the mods! Temps stay very even side to side.


----------



## dockman (May 31, 2014)

Nice TBS going. I will say that I have used this smoker with and without charcoal basket. I do not care for the basket cause the charcoal burns up way to fast. I will be building me a nice grate for the firebox.


----------



## dockman (May 31, 2014)

Brisket and butts are doing real good. Just foiled them and added the pork loins.






















The longhorn is a prefect patio size smoker


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 31, 2014)

Lookin awesome Dockman, that's a great thing to do for the Volunteer Firefighters !  Very cool !  :2thumbs:    :beercheer:


----------



## dockman (May 31, 2014)

They all loved it


----------



## dockman (May 31, 2014)

Waterinhole thank you it was an honor!


----------

